# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo semilla certificada de quinua

## Walter Mendoza

Vendo semillas certificadas de quinua de las variedades Salcedo INIA, Blanca de Junin, Negra Collana y Pasankalla (roja), campos semilleros en Cajamarca a 2800-3400 msnm.
Compartimos nuestras experiencias de cultivo, pues también somos productores de quinua para consumo tanto en Sierra como en Costa. Hemos elaborado fichas técnicas del cultivo en base a nuestra propia experiencia y de otros productores, las cuales se pueden descargar de nuestra página web (www.sagaseedsperu.com). En ella compartimos fotos en secuencia de instalación de cultivos en Costa bajo riego por gravedad, bajo riego tecnificado, instalación en Sierra.
Para quienes estén incursionando en el cultivo compartimos nuestra experiencia en reacción de variedades a altitud, resistencia a sequía, ph del suelo, mejores prácticas culturales, instalación en riego por gravedad y en riego tecnificado. También brindamos asesoramiento.
Ofertamos nuestras semillas certificadas al mejor precio del mercado. Puede requerir una muestra para su prueba de germinación con antelación.
Agradecemos su comunicación a 
Ing. Walter Mendoza
Servicios Agrícolas y Ganaderos SRL www.sagaseedsperu.com, walter.mendoza@sagaseedsperu.com, 976498471, #593368  Secano 4.2 Blanca de Junin.jpgSecano 3.5 Salcedo INIA.jpgTemas similares: VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA Vendo Quinua Orgánica Certificada Vendo Quinua Orgánica Certificada VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA Vendo semilla de quinua variedad ALTIPLANO INIA para siembra en costa

----------


## Walter Mendoza

Además de lo expuesto mencionamos que la semilla de quinua está tamizada a 1.8 mm. Precio por kg de 30.00 NS/. Excelente germinación.

----------

